# Beethoven - String Quartet 4 op.18/4 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The dramatic (and my favourite) opening movement of Op.18/4 is filled with the prevailing Sturm und Drang of the time and its followed by its second theme of wistful longing. Plenty of use of unison chords, double and triple stops in that opening movements and it's hard not to smile at the wit of Beethoven's creation. The 2nd movement is more delicate with its use of repetition and voice-groupings. Such sonorities are magical as the quartet evolves, demanding unison sustained notes. The Minuet is more Haydnesque and traditional, structurally, but Beethoven makes use of some quirky syncopation to keep us on our toes and wanting more and that's what we get in the wonderful final movement! Lithe, yet dynamic, Beethoven uses contrasting interludes that are full of rhythmic and melodic touches, for example, with each return of the theme, he gives us variations in voicing, harmonies and, at the end, tempo. That last time, when the theme returns, it should be played at a blistering speed until the end. I make no bones about saying that the outer movements are my favourites here and the key, for me, in a great recording, is getting these just right. Dynamics are definitely the key. 

Here is an live performance of the always reliable Alban Berg Quartet playing the quartet. 






Tbh, there were very few recordings I would not recommend at all (although the Juilliard 80s LOC live recording has some shocking lapses of intonation and I'm not sure I'll be revisiting that one) so if its not on the list below I wouldn't worry as some big hitters with fine recordings didn't make the cut (Guarneri/Decca, Gewandhaus, Leipziger, Italiano, Amadeus, etc). However, as usual there were so many recordings I had to choose only the creme de la creme. Apologies for the huge number of top picks but they all had something very special about them. Here goes....

Highly recommended

Allegri
Emperor
Orford
Arianna
New Budapest
Auryn
Minetti
Sharon
Cypress
Emerson
Dover
Vanbrugh
Pavel Haas
Medici
Vlach
Tokyo (RCA & HM)
Lindsay (both)
Takacs

*Deeper cuts

Alban Berg* - strong and strident, solid reading with the sort of interplay you'd expect from the ABQ.
Cleveland (Telarc) - I like the Cleveland's bold approach and chunkier textures here. They emphasise the dynamics very capably.
*Melos* (Intercord & DG) - two similarly conceived and very fine peformances of this quartet. Both robust and on the brisker side with fine dynamics.
*Hagen* - wonderful technically and in articulation, and it would have higher, but is that opening movement really an Allegro? Brisk would be an understatement and it feels just a little breathless in spots! Other than that it's superb.
*Casals* - another string effort from this ensemble in this vibrant recording. The viola and cello need a special mention here for their excellent detailing.
*Vermeer* - cleaner and well articulated. A smiling account full of charm.
*Jerusalem* - brisker and with really well graded dynamics. The last movement shines the brightest.
*Belcea* - firm, rugged and moving. Damn fine ensemble playing and their double stops sound great.
*Elias* - not everyone will like the Elias' quirky interpretation in a slightly slower but convincing recording but for something a little different it did the trick for me.
*Auner* - unreviewed, rare recording on a minor label but structurally and technically this is a very fine effort with high intensity of detail and inner voicing.

*Just under* (all wonderful and you may prefer some of these to the list below)

*Petersen* - highly personalised and engaging with plenty of depth in the bass. Outer movements work incredibly well in this spirited and lively account.
*Smetana* - those thick unison chords at the beginning of the 1st movement are a joy. Highly skilled playing and a good thickness of tone that gives this recording heft.
*Turner* - full-bodied and exciting. Some may feel the minuet is a little brisk but to me it just enhances the performance. One of my favourite of the Turner early quartet traversals.
*Schuppanzigh* - this exuberant, period account is full of wit. The opening movement is joyful and almost heroic in stature and the finale sings with brio and Haydnesque charm. If you want a period recording to cherish you should try this one.
Love it!
*Orion* - brisk, vital, visceral with enough warmth to please anyone. I love their phrasing and balances throughout.

*Immense top picks

Artemis* - this throbs in the outer movements without lavish vibrato or ornamentation. Gauging dynamics wisely is the Artemis' greatest strength but they never push the envelope too far.
*Philharmonia Berlin *- of all the more older-fashioned, more vibrato-heavy versions this one sang the sweetest. Its almost orchestral in feel (unsurprisingly from Karajan's front seats) but they get it totally. One that marries great strength and beauty.
*Suske* - steeped in tradition this one really motor's along and you can't help but fall for its incessantly grinning forward momentum. Outer movements are sensational.
*Prazak* - firm and vibrant, boy do the Czechs know how to dig hard. Not a step out of place and the intensity is maintained consistently. Great recording, pacing ( brisker) and the wallop of those unison chords is killer.
*Alexander (Foghorn) *- These crystal clear, 21st century recordings make up a highly impressive cycle but I especially like their view of the early quartets and this is top quality. If you like the Takacs recording but want a bit more urgency, clout and a stronger rhythmic pulse then don't hesitate.
*Chiaroscuro* - thoroughly inventive playing and a natural feeling for this quartet make this raspy stunner a must for those who love HIP performances and like some interesting interpretive choices. Ignoring the HIP slant this is a special one. Check the recorded cello sound. Nice!
*Mosaiques* - I've sometimes had a slight niggle with the Mosaiques, in Beethoven, that they are a little on the broad side in pacing, but not here. They really get stuck in at decent tempi but it's the playing that works best here. Great recorded sound and rock solid intonation make it a top period recording.


----------

